# Question Saugeye vs Walleye lures...



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi guys.
A few years ago, I was at Indian Lake - using a Tad Polly for Bass.
Fortunatly for me, I ran into a good dozen of the Saugeye that day. 
"The guy I was with hated it, but I had a blast!" 

My question is... will the same type of lures (cranks, Vibe's) work 
for Walleye. 

From what I gather from reading - fishermen treat them differently:

Saugeye = Cranks, Vib's, trolling...
Walleye (more finese) = Worm harnesses, jig with leach etc...

Gloves up!

Rick


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

IMO most times a walleye will be just as agressive as a saugeye. 
Walleye just have a longer history of being "picky" People have become conditioned to Thinking that the only way to catch eyes is slow and light. Thats just not the case.

I think it also depends on the lake and the current conditions. The murkier waters that saugeye thrive in necessitate using larger more agressive presentations so that the fish can find it. When the water clears though its sometimes a different story.
Ive seen days when the saugeye will only take the smallest of minnows deadsticked in front of their faces. And times when walleye will smash a rattle trap right at your feet at the shore. 

Fish the spring jig bite on the reefs at erie and you will never think of eyes as a finesse presentation fish again.

that being said saugeye were bred for there agressiveness. I would start with the power presentations, But be a bit quicker to switch to finesse with walleye than I would for saugeye.

as far as the vib-e's go. yes yes yes eyes love them.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I pursue both inland saugeye and inland walleye and have found very little difference in lure selection with the notable exception that walleye will hug bottom one day and suspend the next. A saugeye just hugs bottom.


----------



## ontheattack (Aug 27, 2006)

All my walleye lures work equally well for saugeye, but I generally fish lake erie for walleye and inland lakes for saugeye. The big difference is depth for walleye at lake erie and much shallower for saugeye at inland lakes.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

In the cold weather open water months saugeye and walleyes eat the same thing big suspending stickbaits!!! Through the ice blade baits work for both.
I haven't fished Erie in the warm weather to know but back when I did it was Erie Deerie and a crawler or a gold nugget and crawler. Alot of the Hoover fishermen troll crawler harnesses for saugeye and have success, I only ever catch stumps with my harnesses


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

a couple weeks ago on Indian we had awesome results using Purple crawler harness with bronze blades.


----------



## buckeyelake08 (Apr 26, 2008)

Redhunter1012 said:


> a couple weeks ago on Indian we had awesome results using Purple crawler harness with bronze blades.


How do you troll a crawler harness? We tried trolling crank baits and I had quite a few hits at around high noon on buckeye on Monday. I think I was doing something right there. It was really the first time we tried trolling. If someone here can give me the low down on everything trolling it would be much appreciated. :T :B


----------



## baiter10 (Jun 10, 2008)

hey rick, here's a few tips from what i've learned saugeyin... highnoon is definately not the best time to get them, but if thats your only opportunities of going, fish deeper waters. target steap drops around shallow flats. With the worm harnesses you can use either 2oz bottom bouncers or just 2oz inline weights, make sure you can feel it hitting the bottom. The best time to catch them though this time of year is early mornings and late evenings. if you wanna still fish let me know, i've got some more tactics that work well.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> Fish the spring jig bite on the reefs at erie and you will never think of eyes as a finesse presentation fish again.


Don't make him think theres no technique to that because there is... Some guys catch many more eyes than others... Not to brag but I can outfish lots of guys on the reefs who fish in the same boats as me...
I have to say thats my second favorite to ice fishing 

Nice tips guys Nice Thread!

I trolled indian the other day and :S I would be interested in some tips too


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

as mentioned,most standard eye baits will work equally well for either one.the differences are usually presentation/location.


> highnoon is definately not the best time to get them, but if thats your only opportunities of going, fish deeper waters.


as far as saugeyes,i have to disagree with that.though early/late times can be good,it is not uncommon to find saugeyes agressively feeding at any time,including mid-day.some of my best summertime catches have come at those times.in fact i have named one of my favorite spots the "one o'clock bite" spot


----------



## baiter10 (Jun 10, 2008)

misfit, theres a good chance its pry different waters. I fish pleasant hill and its a lot shallower. The saugeye bite pretty much goes dormant this time of year due to the boat traffic. Where do you fish?

Eric


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

the majority of my saugeye fishing is done aon hoover.but most of my fish are caught shallow(10 or less).but during these dog days they can go deeper and i think they follow the newly hatched shad concentrations,bringing blades and spoons into play.


----------

